# Why here? Toronto? Job?



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

1) Who here believes they aren't getting paid enough for what they do? 
(Be honest, I know we all want to get paid more  )

2) Toronto's standard of living is increasing but salaries aren't, would you relocate to another country (which country)? Get a second job? Rob a bank?  

3) What do you like about Toronto? Why are we all here? 


Just curious.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, I’ll start.
1) Yes, I would like to make more money, but the company has to make more so that I can take more salary. I have to find a way to generate more revenue and growth. It’s a small company, everyone is accountable.
2) Ideally anything warmer like Hawaii, I am really built for tropical weather, just like the tropical fish 
3) I like Toronto because my families are here and the city is reasonably safe from crimes and natural disasters.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

1) I'm not getting paid enough for what I do.

2) I wouldn't move to another country, although it's tempting sometimes. My computer cert is valid everywhere, and I just applied for my first passport so anythings possible. I'm not allowed by contract to get a 2nd 'official job' but I work on computers on the side and can also teach guitar and bass - I take what comes. Robbing a bank also tempting except when you take Prison into consideration lol. I'll pass thanks 

3) I'm just outside toronto and like it that way. I'd prefer to live a bit further north but hate commuting. Its close when I need to visit but too condensed for me to live there. I need to breathe ! Then again my area is getting more condensed all the time. 

I'm where I live since it's fairly close to work in markham.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

1) I believe I'm not getting paid enough - HOWEVER, I have to respect the fact that I just graduated in may '09 and got a job one week after I finished from one of my placements while in school. my job is a trade, and after two years I take a written and practical exam which gives me competency recognition. Passing this exam gives me a $5-$10k raise/year then I get ~5-10% per year raise. I have less than a year before my exam

2) yes I would, but not sure where. Realistically, I can not due to family and my wife-to-be. We just can not leave the country. I was born here and she came here, never want to leave. Again, I don't plan on staying in Toronto in the next two years, just moving slightly north of Toronto - Stouffville or somewhere in there.

3) I like it here - GTA not just Toronto - because like 'Holidays' said, family is all here, and relatively safe from crime/disasters etc....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

1) Well, at least I get paid (albeit very little after tuition is taken out).

2) I definitely will move in 4 - 5 years, probably somewhere in the US. 

3) Toronto is comfortable, and easy to live in. I'm still in Toronto because there's nowhere else I'd rather be to do research in Canada, and I have my family here.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

1) Enough for a living and to keep a few fishes, but there are rooms for improvement

2) United States, Maryland, downtown Manhattan is my goal, I will definitly live there some day

3) I like Toronto as a nice place to live. but I "HATE" the TTC, the governments and the bums in the street. I am here because of my friends, family and relatives, but I "WILL" definitly relocate them back to Hong Kong or England when I get the resources to do so


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bump...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> bump...


WOW,

I have never seen someone bump a discussion thread. 

Bravo sir 

Ok I will add my opinion

1) Who here believes they aren't getting paid enough for what they do? 
(Be honest, I know we all want to get paid more )

A) You can never be paid enough, But cost of living in TO is way expensive and the commute not worth it ( I did it over the summer 100 km each way). No way to spend my life.

2) Toronto's standard of living is increasing but salaries aren't, would you relocate to another country (which country)? Get a second job? Rob a bank?

A) This is the same everywhere my friend 20 years ago I was making around $14.50 at a factory working shifts. New houses in my area were being sold for around $45,000 less than 3 years later you could still make the same money but houses went from $45,000 - $89,000 it was crazy. If you missed that blip there is good news for the next couple years houses are going to be the best they will ever be, wages may even go down.Then like everything as far as I have seen it it will go up again but slowly.
Canada is one of the most taxed countries in the world ( we have one of the best countries in the world to live) Move never, people all over the world wish they were born here. Rob a bank? (Never use a gun, White collar crimes) 

3) What do you like about Toronto? Why are we all here?

Only people in TO are people born there or need to have a job. (some people do like the big city) I needed to travel to Mississauga to work ( no jobs here). Toronto is this areas big city all the jobs flow from there out.

Just curious.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> 1) Enough for a living and to keep a few fishes, but there are rooms for improvement
> 
> 2) United States, Maryland, *downtown Manhattan is my goal, I will definitly live there some day*
> 
> 3) I like *Toronto* as a nice place to live. but *I "HATE"* the TTC, the governments and *the bums in the street*. I am here because of my friends, family and relatives, but I "WILL" definitly relocate them back to Hong Kong or England when I get the resources to do so


You realize that sounds nuts right? Hate the bums in Toronto but want to live in NY?????


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ryno1974 said:


> You realize that sounds nuts right? Hate the bums in Toronto but want to live in NY?????


Yes I know, NY is 100 times worst than Toronto, but I also mention that Toronto is a nice place to live. Althou Manhattan is much more problematic than Toronto, but I see it as a very nice place to live in.

The pros are far greater than the cons, so bums are not the issue anymore 

Just as I see Sahara Desert is a gold mine, but to many people, it's just a wasteland


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> 1)
> 
> can also teach guitar and bass - I take what comes.


ooooooo, I might have a part-time job offer for you, lol, jk. I don't even have the basics  I am planning to take guitar lessons next year. Actually, I'm starting to lean more towards ukulele, ehehe. I really wanted to learn to play a guitar when I was younger. And now I can envision myself using the guitar/ukulele in my classroom, at church, camps, and for myself - for fun. So we'll see 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back to the questions:

1) I becoming an early childhood educator soon. I'm feeling pressured to go to teacher's college (in order to teach in public schools - higher pay), and also do my masters after I completed my major and minor degree early next year. But pffft, it is very clear that at the moment I enjoy working with young children, so I probably shouldn't - afterall, I chose to be in this field because I prioritize my interest first so why change now? I have worked at a couple of places as a placement student/volunteer/substitute EA and I feel the pay is pretty low in most of the daycares that I worked at. Many of my colleagues have a 2nd job in order to support themselves/their family because the pay is too low and/or not enough hours O.O

That's really unfortunate. This also to some extent affect the quality of those places/daycares when the workers there are exhausted from juggling two jobs and do not feel they are paid enough for the things they do - so why not just do everything satisfactorily? It's not that these workers do not care but eventually they'll lose the passion and drive when life is difficult and they can barely get by week by week. As a result, the children are the ones that really take the fall 

2) I am hearing schools are being closed down. Even with the full day kindergarten push, finding a job as an early educator in Toronto seems difficult and the competition is high. So I might have to look for a job in another city outside of Toronto. So far, I pretty like Markham. Also, since I'm still somewhat young, I might want to take on a little adventure and teach abroad if I can't get employed around GTA. Getting my credentials in Canada will benefit me to find jobs abroad in public/private schools. Hong Kong is one top places I'm considering simply because I have a lot of close friends there (living somewhere in isolation from friends/family will drive me nuts!), and could satisfactorily speak the language 

3) Realistically though, I would have to settle down and have a stable career. Hong Kong or anywhere abroad is just a little adventure and exploration for me to do while I still have the opportunity to. Erm... unless I meet a really amazing guy there, then... that might take on a whole different adventurous turn, lol, jk. I really love Toronto because I lived here most my life, I like living in an urban city, the church I go to is here, and most importantly, most of my beloved for-life friends (they're my family) are here so this is where I want to stay (i know i know, cheesy but true! ).

So yep, after graduation, it will be a fun and exciting chapter for me. Well... not sure if it will be fun, but definitely will be adventurous (bumpy or smooth). Great questions! Thanks, Fish Man~ Ehehe, gave me some time to reflect a little bit. Everything I said are based on my experience, little research, and is a little pessimistic because I am very concerned at the moment and graduation is just right around the corner. Oh the pressure!

Just remember to smile~!
~ Jennifer


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

This is for you Jen 

Replying to my own thread.

1) I would have to say I get paid a decent amount but after tax and such, not so much anymore  I believe we could be paid more for the amount of time we have to spend on research outside of work.

2) Toronto is a decent place to live in but there hasn't been much improve to it I believe so therefore I wouldn't mind relocating. I wouldn't mind moving to Hong Kong, from what I remember they don't have a cap on salaries in the healthcare field, I could be wrong.

3) Toronto is relatively natural disaster free.
I like the multiculturalism in Toronto which brings a lot of different types of food I can try


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> This is for you Jen
> 
> Replying to my own thread.


Awwws^^ lol
And it's only fair~ 



Fish_Man said:


> 3) Toronto is relatively natural disaster free.
> I like the multiculturalism in Toronto which brings a lot of different types of food I can try


Ehehe, agree! Really love interacting with so many people from different places and of different cultures. They make Toronto fun and interesting. I always learn something new (or shocking or surprising ).

And yes, with that comes a lot of yummies. Just lovely! 

~ Jennifer


----------

